# Dreams waking me multiple times a night.



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone had this issue and had success with dealing with it? It is so annoying. Every night I have been having pretty vivid dreams, and they have been waking me up numerous times during the night. Typically around 4-5 times a night or sometimes more. They aren't usually nightmares though sometimes they are. Pretty much all my dreams are very weird, whether good or bad ones. But they just wake me up easily for some reason. I can usually fall asleep pretty easily after waking up but sometimes I do have trouble getting back to sleep.

I don't know what this is called if it is even called anything, but I'd like to get a completely even rested nights sleep.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm the same way. And... it's been like that for a long time.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I'm the same way. And... it's been like that for a long time.


Have you spoken to a doctor about it? I was thinking of asking mine about it next time i go in to see him. Or what else have you tried? Maybe some of them will help for me, even if they sadly didnt work for you.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

scooby said:


> Have you spoken to a doctor about it? I was thinking of asking mine about it next time i go in to see him. Or what else have you tried? Maybe some of them will help for me, even if they sadly didnt work for you.


No. I haven't tried anything. It's usually _somewhat_ better when I have a good routine in my sleeping pattern(and when I go to bed early). I can't even remember not waking up during the nights, from dreams. I've dreamt intense dreams since I was a kid, but I wake up more frequently as an adult. Do you also remember your dreams well?

Ps. Is this a recent problem for you?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

probably offline said:


> No. I haven't tried anything. It's usually _somewhat_ better when I have a good routine in my sleeping pattern(and when I go to bed early). I can't even remember not waking up during the nights, from dreams. I've dreamt intense dreams since I was a kid, but I wake up more frequently as an adult. Do you also remember your dreams well?
> 
> Ps. Is this a recent problem for you?


Tiny fractions of dreams I remember. Mostly it fades away from my memory. I really have bad memory. It has happened to me over the years, though not so frequent. Lately, since about a month or so it has been happening regularly. I never really paid much notice to it because I used to not leave the house much so I could just rest as much as I needed. But now I gotta go places, and it has gotten irritating.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> Has anyone had this issue and had success with dealing with it? It is so annoying. Every night I have been having pretty vivid dreams, and they have been waking me up numerous times during the night. Typically around 4-5 times a night or sometimes more. They aren't usually nightmares though sometimes they are. Pretty much all my dreams are very weird, whether good or bad ones. But they just wake me up easily for some reason. I can usually fall asleep pretty easily after waking up but sometimes I do have trouble getting back to sleep.
> 
> I don't know what this is called if it is even called anything, but I'd like to get a completely even rested nights sleep.


hey do you also get very very sweaty? i have the same as what you have including being covered in sweat when i wake up.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

allornothing said:


> hey do you also get very very sweaty? i have the same as what you have including being covered in sweat when i wake up.


Sometimes, but not usually. It might be due to it being Summer here though. I actually just woke up from my sleep for the 3rd time right now.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I woke up 7 times during my last sleep. I'm not really digging this.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

It happens a lot with me. And most of mine are vivid and nightmares as well. Probably should see a doctor about it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

nothing else said:


> It happens a lot with me. And most of mine are vivid and nightmares as well. Probably should see a doctor about it.


Yeah, I will definitely mention it next time I see him. I think I will hold off on just going specifically for that reason, but I need to go see him soon enough, and will bring it up then.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Dreaming about young men wakes me multiple times a night. Then I have to relieve the tension.


----------



## JezZar (May 28, 2013)

I get really self conscious dreams which put me in situation I fear and I wake up in cold sweats, feeling the same way I do when I'm intensely anxious. Alot of the time, it is about my fears related to social anxiety and the really low, negative feelings I get as a result.

I believe like many psychoanalysis have said that dreams are a way for our psyches to let us know what's really going on in our minds and to show us that these things need dealing with mindfully.


----------



## SylviaMRH96 (Dec 21, 2013)

I get this all the time, I usually wake up 3 times in the night and sometimes I'm sat there panicking (usually after a nightmare) and they seem so real


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

OP, repeated waking during the night is a sign that you may have some sort of sleep disorder or respiratory condition. It would be worth seeing a doctor about this and having your airways checked for example - you may be suffering from an allergy or some sort of airways obstruction.

Best wishes


----------



## Alfendi Layton (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you take anything that might increase brain activity and cause dreaming to be more vivid at night? I used to get sleep paralysis when I took piracetam(which desensitive some receptor that cause dreaming in brain) continuously and drank coffee before sleeping at night


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Alfendi Layton said:


> Did you take anything that might increase brain activity and cause dreaming to be more vivid at night? I used to get sleep paralysis when I took piracetam(which desensitive some receptor that cause dreaming in brain) continuously and drank coffee before sleeping at night


Could it be medication I'm taking? I'm on a SNRI and have been for a few months. It could explain it actually. I didn't even think of that.


----------

